# Work dress codes



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 20, 2014)

I was listening to some people talk about dress codes the other day, and I was wondering how many people actually have a dress code at their jobs. What are those dress codes like?


----------



## bone_naga (Feb 20, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I was listening to some people talk about dress codes the other day, and I was wondering how many people actually have a dress code at their jobs. What are those dress codes like?



I have one, I just ignore it most of the time.

I've noticed that if I wear gym clothes, people will assume that I'm going to or coming from the gym.

It also helps that I'm usually either gone or I'm in my hole away from everyone else.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 20, 2014)

I have one but I do not respect it. What are they gonna do? I'm unionized.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 20, 2014)

We have a dress code.
For everyone it's no jeans.
For the men, the food service staff and the maintenance staff it's also a collared shirt.
For resident care staff it's scrubs.
For the women not in resident care, food services or maintenance it's business casual - which apparently means whatever the hell they want to wear.

It's blatantly unfair and during the summer really annoying.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 20, 2014)

Abraxas said:


> We have a dress code.
> For everyone it's no jeans.
> For the men, the food service staff and the maintenance staff it's also a collared shirt.
> For resident care staff it's scrubs.
> ...



Can I ask what industry you work in?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2014)

I am guessing Abraxes is at an advanced nursing or physical therapy facility.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 20, 2014)

Assisted Living


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2014)

I was close.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, you were.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 20, 2014)

I was thinking either a hospital or an assisted living facility. 

Anyway, as for dress codes, have you ever declineda job because of the dress code?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2014)

As an Electrician it depends on the job at hand, the weather for the day and how scratched and cut I would be from the last job I was at [more tore up = more covering.]


----------



## billd91 (Feb 21, 2014)

We're casual unless we have to meet with customers then its business casual (no jeans, no t-shirts, no shorts). Then for our big user's group meeting it's "smart business" - not quite suits but only about a step down.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I was listening to some people talk about dress codes the other day, and I was wondering how many people actually have a dress code at their jobs. What are those dress codes like?




We tried nudity, but found it too distracting.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 21, 2014)

In one of my prior jobs it was suit and tie in the office and whatever was practical due to the weather in the field - but steel toe boots and no loose clothing, no jewelry.

As for declining a job - yes, because I would have had to shave off my beard.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 21, 2014)

Abraxas said:


> In one of my prior jobs it was suit and tie in the office and whatever was practical due to the weather in the field - but steel toe boots and no loose clothing, no jewelry.



 That still sounds pretty restrictive. I don't think I could work like that. 



> As for declining a job - yes, because I would have had to shave off my beard.



What vile business required such a terrible act?!?! 

Fortunately I have a benevolent boss*, and the dress code is very comfortable. Also, in my field there isn't much need to dress up in a hit and tie very often. I have a suit at the ready in case I have to go in and meet administrators at some school and put people in their place. Other than that, I usually wear jeans, a t-shirt (sometimes polo), and toe shoes.

[sblock=*]Me, and I'm awesome![/sblock]


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 21, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> We tried nudity, but found it too distracting.



You know the rules... Pics!


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Feb 21, 2014)

I work in a textbook distribution center. Recently they have loosened their dress code.

Previously, it was business casual in the administrative offices and for supervisors and managers and a somewhat looser dress code for warehouse personnel (jeans yes, sweatpants and short shorts no. t-shirts yes, tank tops no. open-toed shoes no, and so on).

Now it is the same, somewhat looser dress code for everyone, but with some unwritten exceptions. I have pretty much continued to adhere to the previous dress code, as those are the clothes that I have the most of.

I have never turned down a job due to its dress code, or for any other reason.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you guys think that having a strict dress code at work adds anything to the job?


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Do you guys think that having a strict dress code at work adds anything to the job?



Not to my experience, and only I matter.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Do you guys think that having a strict dress code at work adds anything to the job?




With respect to the job with specific requirements for field dress - yes, Safety.
In my current job, no - because it is only strict with respect certain people. When you're sweating your keister off it's annoying to have someone else comment on how comfortable they are cause they get to wear what is, for all intents and purposes, a tee-shirt (no matter what they call it).

In general, I don't think a certain minimum is bad - as long as it applies to everyone.

As for the job that would have required me to shave, it was a yoplait production facility.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 21, 2014)

Dress code has varied for me.
One time the NY office decided it was time to come down on the CA office for infractions. I "anonymously" (I don't think anyone was fooled for a second) wrote a "California Dress Code" which was a pretty smart-ass document, listing tons of options for clothing. "Underwear: recommended, but there will be no enforcement or spot-checking." Yeah, I was that age. Some people still got a laugh.

I exceeded the dress code at the last place to the point people thought I was the manager. "No, the young lady with the florescent blue hair over there is the manager. I'm just an employee."

But then, I just wear collared shirts (no button down!) and slacks (no pleats) everyday anyway.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 21, 2014)

Abraxas said:


> With respect to the job with specific requirements for field dress - yes, Safety.



Yeah, I can see safety issues requiring certain clothing. A hard hat, while uncomfortable to some people, should still be worn in hazard areas. I think there are professions where a dress code is needed. Medical staff need uniforms for various safety related issues. Also, it would be pretty awkward to see the guy about to crack your chest open and perform open heart surgery, wearing flip-flops into the OR.


> In my current job, no - because it is only strict with respect certain people. When you're sweating your keister off it's annoying to have someone else comment on how comfortable they are cause they get to wear what is, for all intents and purposes, a tee-shirt (no matter what they call it).
> 
> In general, I don't think a certain minimum isn't bad - as long as it applies to everyone.



That's the thing for me. I have to be comfortable when I work. I can't wear a suit and tie all the time. Sure, I'd look awesome and totally professional, but it would be ridiculous. Mind you, I work with some people who are obscenely wealthy. One of the clients I work with gave his wife a Ferrari California for Christmas, and he got one of the limited edition Lamborghini. Still, when I work wight hem, I dress comfortably, which is usually jeans, a polo shirt, though lately I've worn t-shirts and a hoodie because it's been chilly down here, and my toe shoes - every once in a while I wear my chucks when I want to dress up my footwear. The clients would probably think it odd if I dressed in a suit and tie to work. The dress code is the same for the people that work for me. Obviously there has to be some kind of minimum, like no shorts short enough that a nut is going to accidentally hang out.







> As for the job that would have required me to shave, it was a yoplait production facility.



Damn yogurt chugging oppressors!


----------



## Dioltach (Feb 21, 2014)

I began my career at accounting/law firms, so I spent five years wearing suit & tie every day. It was enforced quite strictly. Now I'm self-employed, so the dress code is "whatever I feel like wearing, subject to the wife's approval of course".

I do think that in some environments a dress code serves a purpose -- a professional appearance seems to encourage people to act professionally. I also felt that it helped create more distance between work and private: when I came home and changed out of my suit it was like taking off a uniform. Plus, the ladies like a man in a suit.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Feb 21, 2014)

Working for a software development company which is owned by an international corporation based in Japan.

The only restrictions are no shorts, no sandals, but whenever some guys from the headquarters in Tokyo visit us, a "Tokyo alarm" is issued, meaning that jeans and T-shirts are banned too, and people directly involved with the visitors are expected to suit up.

The former owner of the company had the curious notion of "Fashion Monday". Each monday everyone had to dress up with suit and tie and fitting shoes. Imagine my astonishment when I started at the company and heard on my frist friday "you know you have to wear suit and tie on Monday?" I was pretty sure the colleagues played a prank on me.


----------



## Jhaelen (Feb 21, 2014)

billd91 said:


> We're casual unless we have to meet with customers then its business casual (no jeans, no t-shirts, no shorts). Then for our big user's group meeting it's "smart business" - not quite suits but only about a step down.



That's how it is in my company (software development), as well.
After school, one of my criteria when looking for a job was that I didn't want to have a dress code at work. E.g. working at a bank was out of the question for me.


----------



## JediSoth (Feb 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I was listening to some people talk about dress codes the other day, and I was wondering how many people actually have a dress code at their jobs. What are those dress codes like?




We have one. It's pretty lax. Clothes have to be clean and free of rips, tears, etc. No spaghetti straps, shorts, workout clothes, etc. Almost like business casual, though I could wear jeans every day if I wanted to. I tend to stick to business casual all the time, though. I prefer to look more professional in my workplace than not. I don't have meetings often, but when I do, I don't get much notice, so I just go to work prepared.

Besides, I dress for comfort, even with business casual, so it's not like I'm stuffed up in a suit & tie.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 21, 2014)

Business casual here.  Technically speaking I can wear jeans every day but I don't.  I had a ton of cargo pants from my last job (also business casual) and I sometimes have to carry a bunch of small tools so I tend to wear them over jeans (not on Friday).  I tend to break a lot of the smaller, sillier rules like the requirement to wear a collared shirt (though I've started to like polos more and have recently bought some) and the silly t-shirt logo requirements (corporate or partner logo, sports teams only) but so does almost everyone.  I'm in IT and my current group has a sort of reputation along those lines so it's all good.  I do try to dress a li'l nicer when I'm meeting with a vendor or some Director or VP I don't already have a relationship with.  Just how I roll.

Anyhoo, it seems to me that the basic rule here is 'don't look like an idiot' and following that simple guideline is enough to remain left alone.  We're professionals and they tend to treat us that way.


----------



## tomBitonti (Feb 21, 2014)

I've had a number of different codes:

Whatever (delivering newspapers); the weather was the deciding factor here.

Dress shirt and tie; jacket (but you didn't have to wear it at all times): Coding in a health care center.  Was nailed once for not wearing a tie one day, so it was mostly enforced.

Suit and tie (software, working as a consultant); the general rule was to dress better than the client.

Jeans and a collared shirt; but, managers tend to dress up, and higher level managers even more so, and some folks distinctly dress down.  (Working software in a large corporation; not customer facing.)  Here neat, clean, and presentable is most of the rule.  However, the real guideline is to match the social expectation, which means there is no single rule, but a set of guidelines.

The biggest nit that I have at times, as to dress, is seeing folks in sandals, or less.  I think that is a feature of the southern US, and I'm from the northern US.

From what I gather, different industries have very different standards.  Hospitals and financial institutions seem to have the strictest standards.

I'm not counting professions which have distinct uniforms, e.g., police, where the uniform serves a specific social function and is mandated.  Similarly, different folks in hospitals have different color clothing to distinguish their role.

Don't have much experience in services, so can't comment on that, but I understand waiters / waitresses usually have either fixed uniforms, or a set of narrow guidelines, so to set a style for the restaurant.

One place which has very strict guidelines across the corporation is Disney.  Check out:

http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/about-disney-college-program/disney-look/

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Umbran (Feb 21, 2014)

My work dress code is Morse.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 21, 2014)

Umbran said:


> My work dress code is Morse.




Dit dah?

The one thing I don't understand in more formal dress codes is neckties.  Yeah, I got it that "suit and tie" is the expected "business uniform" ... but why a tie?  What possible purpose does it serve, other than to provide a colorful fashion statement and get caught in things?  And if for a fashion statement, why does that become an expected element? A suit coat at least serves as external protection for a shirt, provides for additional warmth, and has pockets for carrying things.

(I come from the "dress should first be functional" camp.  And in my current job, our required dress literally varies by the day -- different uniforms, suit and tie, business casual -- sometimes all in the same week, which frustrates me to no end.  But then I'm institutionalized and mostly wear Granimals for Adults so it really doesn't matter.)


----------



## gamerprinter (Feb 21, 2014)

Well since I'm the boss, and only ever have temporary employees, but usually no employees, there really isn't a dress code per se. In summer I wear shorts and T-shirt, and flip-flops. In cooler months I dress 'normal' - jeans, varying kinds of shirts, sweat shirts and basketball shoes. In winter its boots and long underwear, but otherwise 'normal'.

Since I do have walk-in customers anything from engineers, bankers, lawyers, and Moms, I don't wear any negative slogan graphics on t-shirts or whatever. I never wear a tie, or at least haven't in 20 years.

I run a graphic design/digital print studio, but since I serve a small community (18,000 population) and surrounding areas, I don't really have to look professional - I just am.


----------



## Janx (Feb 21, 2014)

I spent 13 years at a computer corporation.  dress was casual.  i wore jeans, shorts, snadals, whatever

Obviously, we dressed up if working trade shows or meeting clients.

But otherwise, pretty much whatever as long as it wasn't disheveled or worn out


Nowadays, I work from home.  So it's star trek PJs until lunch time.

I dress up when I go meet clients.  Pretty much common sense.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

As my job is to continue with my medical recovery, my dress code is almost "whatever I want" (usually what the weather calls for), however if I am doing volonteer work at the VA, it is collared shirt and slacks and sunday being church, well, you know. Its gunna be Hawaiian shirt, cargo shorts and sandals, right?!


----------



## bone_naga (Feb 22, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Do you guys think that having a strict dress code at work adds anything to the job?



For sitting around in the office and interacting solely with internal personnel? No.

For interacting with external individuals/organizations? Yes.

For anything outdoors? No, it tends to be counterproductive. When it's pouring but rain gear isn't allowed, someone needs to be slapped.

For safety reasons? In theory yes, but I've found that in practice it gets taken to ridiculous levels, sometimes to the point of actually making people less safe, because no one wants to be the one that scaled back the safety requirements.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 22, 2014)

My understanding is that neck ties go back to roman belief that protecting the throat was important, but that could just be a fable or myth manufactured out of whole cloth by the fashion industry.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 22, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> My understanding is that neck ties go back to roman belief that protecting the throat was important, but that could just be a fable or myth manufactured out of whole cloth by the fashion industry.




Really?  That makes them even more ridiculous today.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2014)

I wear a suit and tie to work. Our dress code doesn't require the suit jacket but it looks more professional that way. What I find interesting is the dress code is much different for women. Women at my office wear much more casual outfits then the men. We have had people comment on it as the men are all in suits and then some of the women are basically wearing sweatpants and a colorful shirt. 

I also find it interesting how different people treat me when I wear my suit in public. Even at the grocery store I get a different reaction from the people working there usually a better one. They seem more willing to help and are more proactive about seeing if I need anything. Same at restaurants.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

sounds like it might be good for me to look into buying a suit.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 22, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> My understanding is that neck ties go back to roman belief that protecting the throat was important, but that could just be a fable or myth manufactured out of whole cloth by the fashion industry.




Roman soldiers did have neckwear, but it was for denoting units or other groupings, not as armor.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 22, 2014)

Bunch of hipsters.


----------



## Janx (Feb 22, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Roman soldiers did have neckwear, but it was for denoting units or other groupings, not as armor.




I know you know everything, and I only know half of everything of the half of everything you know that I think I know.

But how do you just happen know that bit of trivia?


----------



## Umbran (Feb 22, 2014)

Janx said:


> I know you know everything, and I only know half of everything of the half of everything you know that I think I know.
> 
> But how do you just happen know that bit of trivia?




I know some folks who do Roman historical re-enactments.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 22, 2014)

Umbran said:


> My work dress code is Morse.




.-.. --- .-..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 22, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Roman soldiers did have neckwear, but it was for denoting units or other groupings, not as armor.




"How can you tell them apart?  They all look so alike, those Roman legionnaires."

"See their colorful neckwear?"

"Yes, now that you mention."

"Well, those with the red about their necks are the Sanguine Legion."

"Ah, and those donning blue?"

"Claudus Domare."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm currently the head concierge at a upper-tier hotel, so I have to be pretty smartly dressed. I know the standard in Europe for my position is a three-piece suit with a tie, but filtered through the local informalness it's "be pretty smartly dressed". Generally means a shirt and nice shoes, often a suit (but never a tie), or at least a dress-jacket/blazer or a vest.

I've never had a dress code like this before. My job at the National Library was the closest and that was "be clean and look reasonably respectable (jeans and t-shirts are fine, as long as they're whole)". 

I don't really mind it, although it adds some extra stress to having work-ready clothes in the morning. But it also forces me to keep my wardrobe sharp, which I find beneficial as I have a tendency to under-prioritize clothes-buying in general (despite having a taste for nice clothes, creating what my wife mockingly calls "the fancy hobo" effect).


----------



## Janx (Feb 22, 2014)

Umbran said:


> I know some folks who do Roman historical re-enactments.




People do roman historical re-enactments?

Learned something new.


----------



## gamerprinter (Feb 22, 2014)

Janx said:


> People do roman historical re-enactments?
> 
> Learned something new.




Nearly entire legions...


----------



## Janx (Feb 22, 2014)

gamerprinter said:


> Nearly entire legions...




Where the heck is all this happening?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

Janx said:


> Where the heck is all this happening?




http://www.romanempire.net/romepage/Links/roman_reenactment_groups.htm

like here maybe?


----------



## EscherEnigma (Feb 23, 2014)

technically the dress code at my work is on the nice side of buisness casual, slacks and button-ups or collared shirts, no logos or slogans that aren't associated with work, so-on.

However the enforcement of dress codes (and importance of dress in general) seems to (for my industry, anyway) seem to relate with distance to DC.  So what we actually wear are jeans for most everyone (some of the upper management I deal with wear slacks) and polos, though I've seen my boss's boss regularly wear t-shirts on non-Fridays.

Anytime someone travels back east though you gotta pack your clothes to the audience.  Going to PAX?  Probalby just need slacks, blazer and nice shirt.  Going to DC?  Pack the 3-piece.

As for how important it is... eh.  We mix with military a lot.  Currently sharing my cube farm (8 cubes in the room) with an airman.  We also have a _lot_ of retired military.  And the younger ones haven't shaken the military-dress habit yet.  One of the other guys in my cube farm, I kid you not, uses a brush and occasionally spot wax on his shoes multiple times a day.  Point being that when an admiral walks in (and I have had days where an admiral just popped by) you don't want to be caught looking like a dumb civvie.

But most days I go around in jeans, a nice shirt (I like nice shirts) and my vibram five-fingers.  And occasionally a super-hero vest.  It's not technically per dress code, but few people in my building stick to the technical dress code.


----------



## Gilladian (Feb 24, 2014)

I work in a public library at the reference desk. I think the dress code is technically "business casual" but mostly we wear slacks and a nice t-shirt, often with jacket or sweater over it (damned freezing A/C), or sometimes I'll wear a pantsuit. I have worn everything from nice jeans (on a friday) to a chinese silk jacket to a 3-piece suit, and none of them really raised an eyebrow, though the chinese jacket drew a lot of comments. 

One day one of my co-workers wore her flip-flops because she forgot to change them after taking her dog for its morning walk... she realized it halfway through the day and went home to change. But our boss just laughed when she noticed.

The dress code for the non-professional staff is basically "clean jeans or slacks, no shorts, t-shirts may not have slogans on them, shoes must have toes." We've had a few part timers or temp staff who seemed not to understand that they were not dressing for a day at the pool.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 25, 2014)

Ours is 'business casual'; dress or polo or collared shirt, slacks, belt, good shoes. Fridays is jeans and sneakers if you wish. There's some stuff in there about hair length on men, piercings, visible tattoos, earrings for men and some other stuff but since I have none of that, I've never looked at it closely.

Previous jobs have been different: Dress shirt and tie (retail sales, and computer analyst)(Management positions mandated full suit day in and out)
At least one job I've had listed various scent no-no's for body care products and perfumes, such as no strong flowery odors, no vanilla, etc etc.

RE: Shaving off beards:


Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What vile business required such a terrible act?!?!




You want an onerous dress code? Disney. Up until very recently, no male could wear any facial hair, there's very specific requirements on hair length and styles for both sexes, etc etc.


----------



## EscherEnigma (Feb 25, 2014)

Gilladian said:


> I work in a public library [...]



A few years back I worked as a supervisor for the circulation desk of my university's library.  I think the only time I had an issue with one of the student worker's outfit was when there was a swear on it.  The t-shirt was funny, but I still had to ask him not to wear it again.  He laughed.  And then the next day when we were out doing our SCA heavy armor practice he (literally) knocked me off my feet with his (padded) hammer.  I like to think it wasn't personal.

But at that job the student workers were pretty much "no poolwear, don't be an idiot".  The staff were a bit stricter but that was also the job I started wearing my kilt to at the end.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 25, 2014)

If only you'd had the toe-shoes back then. It would have been glorious.


----------



## EscherEnigma (Feb 25, 2014)

Eh.  I've already warned the bosses that if they make me a manager or supervisor then I'll start wearing the kilt to work.  So I figure it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2014)

A Kilt. I can just see me operating a back hoe or ditch witch or crawling through an attic or high on a ladder . . .in a kilt. *shakes head*


----------

